# Anyone know of a good, cheap way to have a logo designed?



## bigslickhimself (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey all, 

I am OK at designing in PS and Fireworks, and I just dont have the time to design a logo for a new line I am trying to bring out. Anyone know of a place where I can give someone a rough idea, and they can, for a reasonably cheap price and make it up for me? I remember faintly of a forum where I could post my ideas, and people would do it for like $10-$50 depending on the complexity..

Any help would be greatly appreciated. please either post here or pm me.

Thanks!


----------



## rmorales123 (Jan 10, 2009)

yup contact me spec work isnt my greatest aspiration, however


----------



## smutek (Jun 28, 2007)

$10 - $50 should get you something to work with, as long as you don't mind having a logo that looks like you paid $10-$50 for it.

Honestly, I'd suggest saving the $10-$50, taking 20 minutes and just slapping something together yourself. It's not as if you will get much more for what you are offering, so why not? Save the money and take the wife to McDonalds or something.

;-)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

check with your local college...go to the graphic art dept and post what you want...some college kid may knock your socks off. this way you may get a good inexpensive logo...otherwise looking for a cheap way you may get a cheap designer and a cheap looking logo


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oddfit (Javier) did my logo and I couldn't have been happier with it!!


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

There should be no such thing as cheap art. Do you value your time? Then don't expect an artist to devalue theirs. If you want cheep then do it yourself.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

smutek said:


> $10 - $50 should get you something to work with, as long as you don't mind having a logo that looks like you paid $10-$50 for it.
> 
> Honestly, I'd suggest saving the $10-$50, taking 20 minutes and just slapping something together yourself. It's not as if you will get much more for what you are offering, so why not? Save the money and take the wife to McDonalds or something.
> 
> ;-)


You really know how to treat a lady!


----------



## corytrevor (Dec 6, 2006)

If your only going to pay $50 for a logo. I wouldn't expect a professional designer to spend more than an hour on it. That's if you could get someone to take on the project. For that price your best bet is to place an ad on a job board with your local college. That'll be hit or miss since most student designers are focused on learning the design process and exploring their personal style.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GotLogos.com does logos for $25 each. No revisions.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Post a contest on 99designs.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you don't hire someone, I would also suggest 99designs.com, or buying one of those logo makers although they tend to churn out fairly generic stuff.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

The simpler it is, the better it is. Intricate designs are soon forgotten,simple designs are more easily recognizable with the product. Just my opinion.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Logo Design Contests by eLogoContest - Custom Logo Design by Professional Designers and www.designoutpost.com are some others.


----------

